# Cell reduction after thaw



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had an FET today.  3 out of our 6 embryos were defrosted:

1 - didn't survive
1- developed into a blastocyst - transferred 
1- was a 6 cell yesterday but lost a couple of cells and was transferred as a 4-cell

The embryologist said that there was a chance with the 4-cell, hence the transfer. 
Is this possible?  Can an embryo lose cells when it's defrosted and then pick up again?  

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww - For the first time I've started on the pineapple juice and brazil nuts (I hate brazil nuts !!)


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Kathy ,
I think its quite common for embies to loose a few cell's in the thawing process . We had 2 embies defrosted , one defrosted 100% fine and kept all 8 cells , the other went from an 8 cell to a 5 cell . The embriologist was quite happy to go with both of them , even though we could have defrosted another to replace the 5 cell .
Wishing you lots of luck .
Love
Freespirit
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Freespirit, 
Thanks for your reply.    

I was really really sorry to read about your BFN - I was following the FET winter wonders thread daily and was really keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

Take care, 
Kathy


----------



## laylar (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Kathy
I was in a similar situation, 1 embryo lost a cell at defrost time and then picked up and the other didn't. I am now due in 6 weeks time - hang in there - and good luck

Laylar


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

best of luck Kathy...keeping everything crossed that your embie and blast make it       Was wondering, are they from different tx's, if one is a blast?

good luck with the pineapple and brazils (best to hold your nose while you eat them!!!!!!)

Lots of love
Allison xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies ladies !

Laylar - I soooo love hearing success stories - thankyou.  Good luck, only 6 wks to go !!!

Allison - I had 6 embies frozen from the last fresh cycle.  3 were defrosted this time, and one developed into blast after it defrosted.  The other went the opposite way !!
Have you started your FET yet?  

I've been so good with the nuts and juice  - although I've just reached the 'feeling very negative and don't know why I'm bothering with this lark again' stage. I know it will pass, but this 2ww is so hard ....aaarrrggghhhh

Kathy xxxx


----------

